# Betta drawings from a professional artist



## thejapanesezombie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi everyone  

So I'm a graphic designer and illustrator who just recently graduated. I actually love drawing all kinds of fish so I figured why not try and make a commission thread?

I do vector illustrations in a cartoon style  Each vector takes me about 1 week to 2 weeks. I was thinking 15-20 Canadian dollars each depending on the complexity and if you want a background or type added on it. I'm very detail oriented and vectors are very tedious. 

Payment would be done through paypal where it's safe  Message me if you're interested in this thread, or give me a heads up if this is not allowed in this forum! 

Anyways, here are some of my illustrations, only one has actual fish in it, but I'm hoping with any commissions that are coming I'll be able to post some bettas up here.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

you are AMAZING!! :shock: love your coke labels!!! I would TOTALLY do it if I was old enough to have paypal (i'm 13 :lol or a credit card :lol:


----------



## thejapanesezombie (Nov 30, 2011)

peaches3221 said:


> you are AMAZING!! :shock: love your coke labels!!! I would TOTALLY do it if I was old enough to have paypal (i'm 13 :lol or a credit card :lol:


Awww thank you very much hun!  I'm glad you like my art! <3


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

your very welcome! did you actually send them to the coke company? you should, they NEED to be printed ;-)


----------



## thejapanesezombie (Nov 30, 2011)

peaches3221 said:


> your very welcome! did you actually send them to the coke company? you should, they NEED to be printed ;-)


I did! I made them for the Japan Tsunami/Earthquake relief fund. I never was even dignified with a reply back  !!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

awww, thats terrible! stupid people LOL


----------



## thejapanesezombie (Nov 30, 2011)

peaches3221 said:


> awww, thats terrible! stupid people LOL


Eh, they're busy, and I dont think they even got to my message anyways. Hehe, it's okay


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello and wecome to the Forum!
Wow those are pretty good! I love the cor variation in the first picture. I dont live in Canada. So just here to compliment your beautiful work.


----------



## thejapanesezombie (Nov 30, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Hello and wecome to the Forum!
> Wow those are pretty good! I love the cor variation in the first picture. I dont live in Canada. So just here to compliment your beautiful work.


Thank you so much  I'm really glad you like them! Although just because I charge in Canadian dollar doesn't mean that only Canadians are welcome! Hehe, Americans pay a little less because I charge in CAD


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

True.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

peaches3221 said:


> you are AMAZING!! :shock: love your coke labels!!! I would TOTALLY do it if I was old enough to have paypal (i'm 13 :lol or a credit card :lol:


am totally with you bro


----------



## thejapanesezombie (Nov 30, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> am totally with you bro


hehe thanks a bunch


----------



## DaveC (Apr 4, 2011)

I would buy Coke just to get those labels. Great look.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

lol me too  but i don't drink dark soda's i'll pour it out and keep the cover XD
and japanesezombie you welcomezz, i don't know any professioal artist personnally =P


----------



## thejapanesezombie (Nov 30, 2011)

new piece


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i like it XP even though am not a goldfish fan, they could be very annoying to look at sometimes XD


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

Adorable! I love the little lips. ^_^


----------



## thejapanesezombie (Nov 30, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> i like it XP even though am not a goldfish fan, they could be very annoying to look at sometimes XD


Awww that's too bad :3 I like a lot of fish, I would have gotten a fancy goldfish had I gotten the space and right tank for it! This was to just post another style of my drawing up for people to look at :3 even if it isnt betta related


----------



## thejapanesezombie (Nov 30, 2011)

Foisair said:


> Adorable! I love the little lips. ^_^


Thank you dear :3


----------



## thejapanesezombie (Nov 30, 2011)

DaveC said:


> I would buy Coke just to get those labels. Great look.


Omg I am so sorry I dont know how I managed to miss your comment!

Thank you so much for them compliment  I'm glad you like the labels! I think I spent over 30 hours plus on that project so it's nice to know people really would get them if they were available!


----------

